# kitchen tap



## darry (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi, 
we have Advantage 7871 lovely van, but has anyone had trouble with the kitchen tap, the micro switch packs up and we are getting through 2 switches a year.

Jacks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Jacks,

Any luck?


----------



## darry (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Bill,

Nothing yet, will have to sit and trawl t'internet.

Jacks


----------



## pern (May 15, 2009)

*We had the same problem*

Hi there

We and the same problem and frankly there is nothing you can do about 
it. 

It comes down to the poor design of the tap which means the cable is being twisted and flexed every time it is used. Eventually the metal just hardens and breaks.

We now carry a couple of spare micro switches to change out when necessary.

OK - on reflection - you can. If you replace the wires on the micro switch with something that will resist the constant twisting (ie a braided cable) but then you might have difficulty getting the new cables through the tap housing.

Hope that this helps provide another viewpoint

Regards

Pern


----------



## darry (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Pern

Thanks, glad to know we're not the only ones suffering. It does get a bit expensive though! have just ordered another switch.

Regards
Jacks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Could you not change the tap for a different design ??
must be cheaper than keep buying micro switches

joe


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Hmm, I have the same 'van but perhaps not the same tap - I've had our van for 3 years and not had any problem with the taps/microswitches.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The thing to do is convert the system from micro-switches to a single pressure switch. That's what we did on our Arto when one of the tap switches kept failing.

It's fairly simple (and cheap) to do in principle but you might have problems with the odd hose joint leaking when under pressure. I fitted new hose clips to all the joints on the principle that if they were leaking under pressure, sooner or later they'd leak on the micro-switch system anyway.

Any competent mobile motorhome engineer would be able to do it for you if you dan't want to tackle the job yourself.


----------



## darry (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi

Thanks guys for the responses.
We're going to the show at the excel so will see if we can find a replacement, but not sure if its possible. 
I have been told it's to do with us having a submerged water pump we are stuck with microswitch taps, if we changed to a pressurised pump then we could change the tap, might have to look at this option too.

Jacks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not had the above system so excuse my ignorance if this is not doable.

Could you not disable the tank pump by removing the fuse,and then put a Shurflo pump somewhere close by take the exit pipe from original pump and replace the taps and put normal pressure switch in line.

A bit simplistic but you get the idea.


----------



## tapsontap (Dec 6, 2012)

*Kitchen taps*

What will be charges of that service and on which are you provide.

Thanks


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I may be out of order but did Gaspode not mean that he introduced a pressure switch to control the submerged pump?
I am lucky so far with my taps, a problem I had not heard of before on Dethleffs.
After a previous motorhoming life using pressure switches I thought micro-switched was an over-complex system but it works well for me except I have a Nature-Pure unit which means I need an extra switch to control it.
Alan


----------

